# First Ever Snowblower



## TheChemist

Awlrighty then,

Wanted to get a snowblower to get all the snow off my property before breakup (spring), leaves my pad a swamp. Saw a JD 826 on Craigslist, but that individual never responded, so called on a 1032. I bought it.

Now $500 + $247 air freight poorer, I want to make the best of this beast. And it is a beast. I got it into my shop, couldn't wait for it to warm up, so must have pulled it 50 times before I actually got it to start. This is a cold blooded beast for sure, it also does not like rapid excursion of throttle, it will blow black smoke, and die. Slow and easy is the game.
Everything works as seller told me it would.

So: Serial number TRS32 MOTR 32X121126

Craig Taylor Equipment in Anchorage told me they had no record of this being sold through them. Okay, here is my question: how old is this machine? Would like to get owners and shop manual so I could get some spare parts in. 

For some reason I thought the seller painted the plastic yoke cover and the engine black as I can smell fresh paint, either that, or he is a painter. This summer I will take it apart and get it back to the original yellow and green.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## orangputeh

did you pull the plug? bet it's all wet. black smoke is probably unburnt gas. flooding maybe due to improper float adjustment or worn needle valve.

maybe some other experts will chime in.


----------



## TheChemist

Good idea. I was also thinking since it was in my shop and the engine is a "snow" engine it might have been way overjetted for the 65* shop. 

I'll check it. I am also going to drain the gas and put in new. It smelled kind of oldish.

What oil do you use for the cables? The snow deflector at the top, the cable is real sticky.


----------



## JLawrence08648

That may say John Deere but I believe it's made by Murray built between 1992-2001.

You need to clean your carb, put a rebuild kit in for $4, or buy a Chinese carb. I did a post not long ago on rebuilding carbs.

You can also buy a starter for that motor. I have one, it's nice but not necessary. 

You should be using synthetic oil.

Use silicone on the cables.

You can download the manuals for free.

It is a heavy machine. I plan to put wheels on mine. I have the original John Deere, 1983, 1032.


----------



## TheChemist

Silicone...check.
Synthetic oil...check.
Starter...absolutely!
Carb rebuild...another good idea.

I think I may sell this this summer and check out an American built JD. Believe it or not, I was going to have one shipped up from Illinois until the seller contacted me. It would have cost me around $500, but I'd have a real John Deere.

I am going to go out and chew up some snow. Current conditions are really crusty, but deep snow.


----------



## JayzAuto1

Can't really say that "Everything worx as it should" IF it takes 50 pulls to start that pig. For $750 I'd have driven a nbice working unit up there for you. And show you how to use it!!! But these guys are pointing you in the right direction as far as maintenance goes. Although maybe some WD-40* on the cables due to inclement weather up there??? 

GLuck Jay


----------



## JLawrence08648

Do not buy an original John Deere! Though they are beasts, very well built, 16" impeller, heavy auger, cast iron gear box, you can't get parts for them. The old Simplicity are good, but buy a Honda or an Ariens.


----------



## orangputeh

do you have any pictures of this beast?


----------



## jtclays

JLawrence08648 said:


> Do not buy an original John Deere! Though they are beasts, very well built, 16" impeller, heavy auger, cast iron gear box, you can't get parts for them. The old Simplicity are good, but buy a Honda or an Ariens.


Seriously an ignorant post:icon-thumbsdown:. JD never made 16" impellers. The old school JD's were well made and still have parts available. TRS indicates Murray wheeled, TRX is Murray tracked. Murray is now owned by Briggs and plenty of parts are available. They are not high end snowblowers, but you got what you got. Advising someone that already has something to buy a different one makes no sense to me? If you add in the fact he's in ALASKA????


----------



## drmerdp

Hope that your new to you JD serves you well.


----------



## TheChemist

Will get pics tomorrow.

I have found no free downloadable manuals for this rig. Can you give me a helpful hint?

Thanks.


----------



## JLawrence08648

jtclays said:


> Seriously an ignorant post:icon-thumbsdown:. JD never made 16" impellers. The old school JD's were well made and still have parts available. TRS indicates Murray wheeled, TRX is Murray tracked. Murray is now owned by Briggs and plenty of parts are available. They are not high end snowblowers, but you got what you got. Advising someone that already has something to buy a different one makes no sense to me? If you add in the fact he's in f-ing ALASKA????


JT you are right about my JD does not have a 16" impeller, it has a 12" impeller with a 16" auger blade.

I don't own a Murray made John Deere but a real John Deere. I know nothing about parts availability for a Murray made JD and was referencing the parts availability for the real John Deere made snowblowers. My local John Deere dealer has told me parts are slim and those that are available are expensive. The Parts Manager advised me to sell my 1032 while it was still running perfectly.

If you reread my posts and his posts, I re-read them, he said this summer he was thinking about selling his Murray made JD, not me! And he said he was going to buy a real John Deere, not me! I advised him to not to do this because of parts availability for the old real John Deere made snowblowers based on what my local dealer told me! I advised him to buy an Ariens for the well built, dependability, and parts availability all because he WAS in Alaska. I do not think it's a good idea to go out and buy a 30 year old machine that it's difficult to get parts for and I advised him against that. Re-read mine and his posts you will see this.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

I wish you wouldn't have thrown all that money away on a POS Murray Built machine. And I can call them a POS because I work on them! Heck I own a TRS32 that I donated to my church. Replace fuel & primer line, replace the carb with an adjustable, "cheap Chinese" thing is jsut fine, I've used them and they work great. Do not rebuilt. Run 5W30 full synthetic oil if you are up in Alaska. Maybe add a dash of ZDDP additive as well. Check over the auger, the auger oil or grease, whatever is in there... replace both the auger & drive belts, and pray that nothing gives out when you use it next time. Oh and start saving up to get yourself a real blower as has already been recommended. Ariens or Honda. Ariens will do you just fine, and save you $$$ vs the Honda. **** even consider a plastic toro.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to SBF TheChemist

All JD parts are expensive, IMHO  There's something about painting a parts yellow and green that's considered added vlaue !!
I always try to cross over anything I can to see if it's a MTD, murray, briggs, ... whatever as some parts like bearings and seals are common and see if it's on Ebay, Amazon or any or the lawn and garden sites. It's the only way I can keep two JD riders going and restoring a JD 1032. But if it's a real JD, sometimes you have to deal with the devil (dealer).

Their web site is great for finding part numbers and the drawings. John Deere - Parts Catalog


----------



## JayzAuto1

YES......ALASKA.....I can read. I need a vacation. AND, he has money to SPEND. I would supply a MUCH better machine than what he got, that starts on 1 pull. WITH a warranty!!!!

GLuck, Jay


----------



## TheChemist

Good Lord, I ignited a feces storm here. How's this: is a red-head better, or a blond? My '01 Dodge 3/4T 4x4 will eat your Found On Road Dead truck. Alice Cooper or the Beatles? If it ain't Boeing, I ain't going...or Airbus? I might as well get something serious going. 

Look, Home Depot and Lowe's are the only real sources of blowers. Lowe's has Husky and after reading the reviews on them, especially the one that eats belts in 10 minutes or less, I wasn't going to get one of them. Home Depot had an Ariens that was $2000.00. I wasn't going to get one of them either. 
Now...I live in Bethel, a small 'burg of 4000 along the Kuskowkim River, 90 miles from the Bering Sea. From the middle of September to mid-May, the only way in is by air. From mid-May to September the river is open and we have barges come in once a week. So ordering something heavy is an exercise in patience. Both the Depot and Lowe's have "Bush Order" departments, but they are so busy it is hard to get a hold of someone, they have to find the product (which is usually at another store), and finally get it out to you. It can take all day.
Yeah, I had some money to spend, about $500.00. I looked at the used-up machines on Craigslist and Alaskaslist.com and was unable to find anything except that 826. Everything else was...used-up. A couple of Jap machines for $2k but I didn't want to spend that kind of dough.
EBay has plenty of machines for a good price. Some look pretty good. I read on here about the 826 about its' quality. So there, I wanted the JD. This guy calls on the 1032 and I bought it, I had no idea this was not a real JD as my Blower-Fu is weak.

So there. Stop arguing in my thread, and someone give me a link to those FREE manuals! Please.


----------



## orangputeh

jacks small engines did have a special on a 1028 for $1199 with no taxes, free shipping ( not sure bout Alaska ) and a 3 year warranty.

my neighbor got one and he loves it.

you may have to wait till summer to get a good deal from someone moving back to the lower 48.

do you have any pics of your property and can I come for a visit? I love that show "Living Alaska "


----------



## drmerdp

Funny thing, a friend of mine just called. He's giving me a JD TRZ826. It's a little beat and needs a belt. 

I get to see what this abomination to the John Deere name is like in person. :wink: 

Perfect timing to, another friends father in law is looking for a spare blower.


----------



## JLawrence08648

drmerdp said:


> Funny thing, a friend of mine just called. He's giving me a JD TRZ826. It's a little beat and needs a belt.
> 
> I get to see what this abomination to the John Deere name is like in person. :wink:
> 
> Perfect timing to, another friends father in law is looking for a spare blower.


DrM - I have a real John Deere, 1983, 1032, it's a beast, negative, I have to extend the chute, way too short. I have a Murray built Craftsman 10/29, which I love, well balanced, and a 8hp Murray for sale, among others for sale. JD when they switched to Murray had nothing but problems and complaints. Some dealers even took them back. I've have those 2 Murrays and sold a 5hp, and they were fine machines. I don't understand why, what the problem was. Yours is either a Murray or a Ariens.


----------



## drmerdp

Well I'll hope for an Ariens and be prepared for Murray. Fixing power equipment is a fun hobby for me, so I'm not concerned. 

As for TheChemist I hope someone links a manual!


----------



## TheChemist

Here are the left and right shots of the blower I bought as requested.

Yes, the dates on the photos are not correct.


----------



## 43128

you paid 747 bucks for that? skids are shot and bucket is worn down paint is rough whole machine is overall rough. looks like it may have seen commercial use. fix it up over the summer sell it in fall and buy a real machine like an st1032


----------



## sscotsman

Its very unlikely it saw commercial use..simply because these models would never be used for commercial use.
its a bit rough, but as The Chemist said, its difficult for him to find snowblowers where he is..

which, im actually curious about! 
chemist, you say you live in Alaska? seems like snowblowers would be common! 
is it the remoteness that makes it a challenge? im curious why you have snowblower finding difficulties

Scot


----------



## TheChemist

43128 said:


> you paid 747 bucks for that? skids are shot and bucket is worn down paint is rough whole machine is overall rough. looks like it may have seen commercial use. fix it up over the summer sell it in fall and buy a real machine like an st1032


I like your honest style. Yeah, I might do that.



sscotsman said:


> Its very unlikely it saw commercial use..simply because these models would never be used for commercial use.
> its a bit rough, but as The Chemist said, its difficult for him to find snowblowers where he is..
> 
> which, im actually curious about!
> chemist, you say you live in Alaska? seems like snowblowers would be common!
> is it the remoteness that makes it a challenge? im curious why you have snowblower finding difficulties
> Scot


Home Depot and Lowe's were pretty much sold out of machines couple weeks ago when I was looking. Now there was a dude on Craigslist out of Fairbanks that had a monstrous Cub Cadet with a 42" cut and twin wheels on each side and prolly a 16hp engine to go with it, $900 but I needed a narrow width blower as I have walkways to clear and my property is around a 20k sq. ft. pad.
Go to Google Earth and enter 214 Akiak Drive, Bethel, AK and my place is just above the "A". That is also from this past summer. I can see my boat and truck.

Looking over Craigslist and Alaskaslist there were plenty of used up machines. Mine is the first snowblower I know of in my town. Most just wait for the snow to melt, but I didn't want it to do that.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Once you tinker with it some and get it running right and then a little paint to cover the rust you might find it's a nice machine that meets your needs. I've been using something like it to clear a 400' gravel driveway and turn around area last couple years without problems. It's a 2008 Troy which is just a red MTD. Pretty much same quality as a Murray which most likely made yours. Nice to have something a little more heavy duty but when maintained that TRS will be a good machine.


----------



## TheChemist

What do you think of the Cub's?


This summer I'll pretty it up. I have a large compressor so I can blow some paint on it. I'll see if I can get some original JD green and yellow. I like tinkering with things and rebuilding. You can see that from the '93 XLT I am restoring in the back ground there.


I will add some UHMW to the chute to make it throw farther. Maybe even a larger engine. I don't know yet.


----------



## drmerdp

Cub cadets are still MTDs. Nothing wrong with them, but in my opinion nothing special. I would prioritize a set of impeller paddles before doing a chute liner.


----------



## amuller

Where do I get a carb kit for $4?

Alan


----------



## cranman

Hey Chemist....I'm sure you can get some service from that JD....service it regularly. If you like messing with equipment though, look for a Ariens 924 series either 24 in or 32 inch and go right through it. It will last you the rest of your life. I particularly line the ST 8 24 or the St 10 32...though I like the older style as well.


----------



## JLawrence08648

amuller said:


> Where do I get a carb kit for $4?
> 
> Alan


8-10hp kits are $4 from Amazon. You can see they are cheap but work. 5hp are 2x-3x more.


----------



## JLawrence08648

TheChemist said:


> What do you think of the Cub's?
> 
> 
> This summer I'll pretty it up. I have a large compressor so I can blow some paint on it. I'll see if I can get some original JD green and yellow. I like tinkering with things and rebuilding. You can see that from the '93 XLT I am restoring in the back ground there.
> 
> 
> I will add some UHMW to the chute to make it throw farther. Maybe even a larger engine. I don't know yet.





drmerdp said:


> Cub cadets are still MTDs. Nothing wrong with them, but in my opinion nothing special. I would prioritize a set of impeller paddles before doing a chute liner.


For JD paint, Rust-Oleum has those colors at Home Depot.

I agree with DrM that you want to do the rubber impeller upgrade before you do the plastic lining. Much more of an impact. I've gotten the impression on here those whom have done the impellers, few have done the plastic and even fewer have done the plastic lining inside the impeller housing. The lining will help snow slide easier out. The rubber upgrade will throw it out.

Again with DrM, nothing special about the Cubs, maybe a step up from the MTDs as MTD owns them. However, when International owned them as International Cub Cadet, they were good. All in all, your Murray built John Deere will serve you well.


----------



## TheChemist

drmerdp said:


> Cub cadets are still MTDs. Nothing wrong with them, but in my opinion nothing special. I would prioritize a set of impeller paddles before doing a chute liner.



Really!? Talk to me about this.



cranman said:


> Hey Chemist....I'm sure you can get some service from that JD....service it regularly. If you like messing with equipment though, look for a Ariens 924 series either 24 in or 32 inch and go right through it. It will last you the rest of your life. I particularly line the ST 8 24 or the St 10 32...though I like the older style as well.



I will look at them. I am limited to looking at photos and descriptions on eBay though.


----------



## RedYeti

For painting, brush on some high gloss, oil based paint to the inside auger housing and the entire chute. I went with black. My Toro has 2 auger drums and I left them in just black primer. I find that Rustoleum rattle can paint fades quickly. Oddly enough, I think it looks better than when the paint is fresh. There's a "worn in" look after 6-8 months that looks correct, especially for older equipment.


----------



## cranman

Chemist.....look at Scot's Ariens page on this site...lots of good information and history...plenty of pictures. I consider Snapper and Jacobsen to be built as good as the Ariens, but parts are easier for the older Ariens. I like the older Toro's but I don't know.......they just don't "grab " me...though I would rather have a Briggs then a Tecumseh. My personal "forever " machines are and would be Ariens with Chinese clone engines...the best of all worlds in my humble opinion......Don't jump on me Scott....I love you man!


----------



## GoBlowSnow

I didn't have luck finding a free TRS manual online when I searched last year and the year prior. You might have to purchase one on ebay or something like that.


----------



## TheChemist

Gentlemen, thank you for all the replies and advice.


----------



## Blackstar

TheChemist said:


> Will get pics tomorrow.
> 
> I have found no free downloadable manuals for this rig. Can you give me a helpful hint?
> 
> Thanks.


Hey Chemist. Not sure if this is what you're looking for but it will give you some info...

Service

Glenn


----------



## Blackstar

Product manual. 

Operating

Glenn


----------



## Blackstar

Parts.

John Deere Model 1032 Walk Behind Snow Blower Parts

Glenn


----------



## JLawrence08648

Blackstar said:


> Hey Chemist. Not sure if this is what you're looking for but it will give you some info...
> 
> Service
> 
> Glenn


I went there and that is for the Ariens made John Deere blower. If you back space the address, hit enter, then type in TRS32 under manuals, hit search, it will come up. Thanks for researching this Blackstar.


----------



## TheChemist

Yes sir!! Thank you very much!!


----------



## Blackstar

TheChemist said:


> Yes sir!! Thank you very much!!


You're welcome. Cold and windy but sunny here in Nova Scotia today. Not much to do. Not even any snow down to blow. So I did a little internet searching. Google can be your best friend when you're looking for things... The only manual I've had to buy was a $10.00 digital download for my '93 Harley Electra Glide. 

Good luck with your first blower. With a little TLC I'm sure you'll end up with a fine machine.

Glenn...


----------

